# late notice. tomorrow. Anyone interested?



## hoogenda (Jul 25, 2006)

Running out tomorrow from Galveston 28 Grady with twins. Tying to get some state snaps and whatever else. Leaving out of Jamaica beach about 730. PM me. Maybe 100 bucks per person if that much.


----------



## Chula Vista (Jun 2, 2004)

*call me...*

Howdy..
pat Mcguigan 
16 th n seawall
817 791 2612
Thanks...


----------

